# Anyone have this Craftsman belt / disc sander ?



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

I am in the market for a disc / belt sander. Found this one on Craigslist this morning. Seller doesnt have the model number. It has a 9in disc and 6×48in belt. Comes with the stand. He is asking $75. Does anyone have this sander? What is the model number? Looks like a decent sander as long as the it runs. I plan on checking it out thoroughly before purchase. Thanks again


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a 1940's version of this (combination of bearings and brass bushings with little oil cups!). Probably starts with a 113 serial number (Emerson, who makes Rigid now). They are nice heavy units and $75 is a good deal, especially when you see the smaller benchtop versions with universal motors selling for $200. Ask if he has the end stop thingy for the belt section, if not I think Sears Parts Direct still offers one, or you can fab one up. Go get her!

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Craftsman-Parts/Sander-Parts/Model-113225830/0247/0743000/00001525/00002?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We owned a craftsman sander that looked just like the one pictured in your post. Sorry, but my take is less positive then dhazelton. I got it off of CL for around 75.00. I fabricated a stop as mine did not have a stop mounted on the edge sander portion. We bought it to sand our door edges and other various edge sanding duties. It did not work for us as the weight of even smaller sized doors would cause the sander to struggle and bog down. I figured the weaker motor was just not strong enough. Maybe the belt was slipping, not sure. But it just did not work out so we let it go.

You could give it a try and if it did not work out you could always sell it and look for something stronger.

As for the 1940s version, I believe most things built in the early to mid 1900s was built with a certain quality in mind. So I would have not doubt that the same or similar unit built in the 1940s was a piece of quality. I tend to prefer some of the older American machinery myself.


----------



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

Here are 2 more pictures of the sander. I talked him down to $65. What do you think? If it runs good is it worth it, or should I keep looking?


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

You're the only who can answer that. Use it and let US know. You certainly can get your money back.


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd buy it at that price in a second.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I had one similar to this, back in the '80's. It worked fine, just make sure you keep an eye on the belt alignment, as you use it. Mine had a tendency to wander, and if it goes too far, the belt gets wasted, and they weren't cheap.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I believe that is the one I have! Model number 113.226423, made in Taiwan for Sears/Craftsman

The bearings in the belt section wear out quite fast as they are only bushings. It doesn't actually doesn't effect sanding but it makes a lot of racket when it starts.

I paid less than $80 for it about 25 years ago!


----------

